# Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

Einige Mitglieder hatten Mails erhalten, angeblich vom Anglerboard.

Inhalt:
Guten Tag,
da unsere Datenbanken leider durch einen Programm Fehler zerstört wurden, 
mussten wir leider eine Änderung bezüglich Ihrer Nutzungs- Daten 
vornehmen.

Ihre geänderten Account Daten, befinden Sie im beigefügten Dokument.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.
Inhalt Ende

Das ist ein Fake, wahrscheinlich gibts nen Virus/Wurm/Trojaner/Dialer oder so was, wenn man auf den Link klickt.

Weder waren die AB - Datenbanken beschädigt, noch ging eine solche Mail vom Anglerboard raus.

In einem solchen Fall (Datenbankfehler) würden wir die Member sowohl im Forum, wie auch auf der Startseite und per Newsletter informieren.

Also nochmal die 
*WARNUNG!!!!!!**
Das ist ein Fake, wahrscheinlich gibts nen Virus/Wurm/Trojaner/Dialer oder so was, wenn man auf den Link klickt.
Weder waren die AB - Datenbanken beschädigt, noch ging eine solche Mail vom Anglerboard raus.
Daher bitte diese Mails sofort löschen und auf keinen Fall Anhänge öffnen.*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dies auch ??????????????????????

 Der STF


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nein, nicht die Meldung hier ist ein Fake, sondern die Mail!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danke für den Hinweiß !!!!!:q:q:q


 Der STF


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bescheid)


----------



## Killerwels (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich bekomme täglich ca. 10 Mails entweder von der Telekom, von web.de oder auch vom Angelboard... ist wohl dieser Sorberwurm....


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich habe mich mit der E-mailadresse meiner Schwester angemeldet , sie bekommnt die ganzen Mails vom Anglerboard:q :q :q  Ich guck zwar manchmal rein aber ........:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Counter-Striker; Rafiniert von dir.


----------



## levalex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danke für die warnung!

 @counter-striker: wenn ich deine schwester wäre, würde ich dir den kopf abbeißen!!!


----------



## HeinzJuergen (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Leute das ist nicht so leicht zu nehmen. #d 

Ich bekam folgendes mail
quote
Guten Tag,

da unsere Datenbanken leider durch einen Programm Fehler zerstört wurden, mussten wir leider eine Änderung bezüglich Ihrer Nutzungs- Daten vornehmen.

Ihre geänderten Account Daten, befinden Sie im beigefügten Dokument.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

------ <ANGLERBOARD> GmbH & Co. KG
------ Send-To: Home-Service@anglerboard.com
------ www.anglerboard.de


*-*-* Anti_Virus: Es wurde kein Virus gefunden
*-*-* HJKIEFER- Anti_Virus Service
*-*-* http://www.hjkiefer.de
unquote

Das krumme daran ist besonders der untere Teil
Das gaukelt einem vor, daß das eigene Antivirussystem keinen Virus gefunden
hat.
Also Vorsicht
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Counter-Striker (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ach , meine Schwester beutzt doch ihre E-Mailadresse kaum noch .... also eigentlich wächst da schon ein Spinnennetzt , nur ich mach da mal so alle paar Wochen sauber ....

Es ist mir schon klar wie beschiessen das ist das jemand solche Fakemails versendet ! Wie heißt eigentlich der Absender ?


----------



## Raubfischjäger (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenn man sein Virenschutzprogramm regelmäßig updatet, dürfte es dem Wurm ziemlich schwer fallen, unentdeckt zu bleiben.

Also: Virenschutzprogramm aktualisieren!


----------



## Stefan6 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin#h 

Hatte auch diese Mail,aber Norten Antivirus hat bei mir sofort den Anhang gelöscht.War was mit W32 u.s.w.#6 Zum Glück nichts passiert.#h


----------



## Franky (22. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jepp!! Zu Spaßen ist damit nicht!!! Wer die wahre Herkunft solcher Mails nicht erkennt, kann erst sich und dann unschuldige Dritte in etwas reinziehen, was nicht sein muss!!!

- Wenn Datenbanken zerstört wurden, woher soll man in dem Moment denn bitteschön eine eMail an die User schicken können - die ist doch schrott... Zumal man in dem Moment wichtigeres zu tun hat - siehe Punkt 2...
- WENN die Anglerboard-DB zerstört wurde, wird wie Tom geschrieben hat, entsprechend das ganze HIER per Wartungsmodus bekanntgegeben... Weil jemand bastelt gerade dran rum...
- Das Anglerboard ist keine GmbH & Co KG... 
- Die Adresse Home-Service@anglerboard.de gifft dat nicht!!!

Spaßig ist das nicht - vor allem nicht für den angeblichen Absender!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dafür verantwortlich ist vermutlich der  "W32-Sorber.I@mm" Wurm.. ist seit kurzer Zeit ziemlich am expandieren... 

In den Zeiten in denen es immer mehr Menschen gibt, die so wenig Sozialkompetenz im richtigen Leben haben dass sie so auf sich aufmerksam machen müssen, sollte man wirklich immer mit dem schlimmsten rechnen ! 

NIEMALS ein PASSWORT per E-mail versenden ! ! ! egal was auch in der Mail steht ! 
NIEMALS einen Anhang öffnen den man nicht "erwartet"... lieber nochmal ne Mail zurückschicken und nachfragen was es damit auf sich hat, das gilt auch wenn die Mail vom besten Kumpel kommt.... Viele Würmer wüten im "Adressbuch" und verschicken dann schädliche Mails ohne das Wissen des vermeintlichen Absenders ! ! ! 

Man kann gar nicht vorsichtig genug sein !


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hier noch ein Link dazu: 

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/region/de/techsupp/avcenter/venc/data/de-w32.sober.i@mm.html


----------



## jeracom (23. November 2004)

*AW: Warnung!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ Counter-Strike
Welche E-Mail Adresse hat den deine Schwester :q


----------

